# Aderfarben für Analogsignale



## markbiks (4 Mai 2010)

Weiß jemand ob es eine Normung für Analogsignale + und - gibt? Ich bin der Meinung weiß ist + und braun ist -. Ist das genormt oder macht das jeder wie er will?*vde*


----------



## rostiger Nagel (4 Mai 2010)

genormt ist das, soviel ich weiß nicht. Wir nehmen auch im Schaltschrank
für Analoge Signale geschirmte Leitungen. Da wird dann die Farbe ge-
nommen die das Kabel hergibt.


----------

